# Stuffed chicken breasteses



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2009)

Made up a stuffing by sauteing sausage, onion, celery, diced bacon, panko, and wine. 





Butterflied the breasts and stuffed, wrapped in bacon, then foiled. Poached for 20 minutes (helps the bacon set so no toothpicks are needed)







 

Grilled...with a little SCALLOPS!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2009)

I have GOT to give those a try!  FANTASTIC Scoooooty!


----------



## Justaguy (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!!  Those look incredible.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2009)

ummmm...and I don't even like white meat.


----------



## Griff (Sep 6, 2009)

The foil, or no foil, debate taken to a new level.    
Actually a very interesting idea.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Scotty for the 1000th thing I have learned from this forum. 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 6, 2009)

Great looking spread Scotty. Glad to see you know how to speel breaststeses propaly too


bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2009)

I said I was gonna try those the last time you posted them! Still I haven't done them!    Excellent job Scotty!


----------



## Justaguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Speaking of awesome stuffed things I was looking for that stuffed chicken thigh thread (from bobby flay I think?), but I couldn't find it, anyone know?


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 7, 2009)

WoW, those came out great!! I would like to try that someday..


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 7, 2009)

You guys are still the best! I've been drooling for most of a day catching up.


----------



## DJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Scotty, Very Nice!!!
dj


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks peeps!




			
				Justaguy said:
			
		

> Speaking of awesome stuffed things I was looking for that stuffed chicken thigh thread (from bobby flay I think?), but I couldn't find it, anyone know?



You mean the ones I did?
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17587


----------



## john a (Sep 7, 2009)

Hell yeah, that works for me.


----------



## Justaguy (Sep 7, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Thanks peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats them.  I wonder how I came up with bobby flay?  Anyway thanks I want  to try them both!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2009)

has anyone ever seen Scotty and Bobby in a room at the same time?


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks and sounds KILLER! I gotta try that.


----------



## Que~Dawg (Sep 7, 2009)

DAYUM!!!! that looks good!!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 8, 2009)

Man that was a great idea for stuffing chicken, Must try that soon...

It looks Goooooood


----------



## john pen (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks awesome...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 8, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Man that was a great idea for stuffing chicken, Must try that soon...
> 
> It looks Goooooood



I just used our local plain breakfast sausage. I bet some fresh andouille would be awesome! Try it !


----------

